# Headlights very dim when on dip



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

On my hymer 754 the headlights when on dip are very dim, I have had it checked for voltage drop and that was OK and was advised to replace the bulbs with some of a higher wattage, the M/H is a 2001 model with the twin headlights, can anyone tell me what type of bulb they use? ( H4, H!, H7 etc ) or has anyone had the same problem and sorted it. The bulbs are very difficult to get to and I would like to get the bulbs and then have them fitted.
Ken


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Have you had it checked for bad earth that can also cause dim headlights.
Kev


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi kencocamper,

Don't know your bulb type, but I use a firm called www.autobubsdirect.co.uk

bulbs at about half the halfords price. they sell bulbs which have a brighter output as well. very prompt and reliable service.

they helped with my old 340 volvo and my mates range rover both of which were very poor at illuminating the road.

Do halfords offer a fitting service which would take some of the grief out of a change over?

Davy


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a B694 and my headlights are the same, even with 100 watt bulbs (H1). I have looked into replacing the headlights with no success I afraid, if you have better luck than I do please PM me.

Regards
Andy


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi

Our Hymer has the twin small round lamps. The dipped beam units have a projector lens which can deteriorate with age or use. My five year old Volvo V50 has similar lamps and the lenses turned opaque over the years. Had them changed a couple of months ago and the difference is amazing.

I,m sure I have read on the forum somewhere that Hymer fit or can be replaced with Hella units. Hella are at Banbury in the UK.

Mike


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

it's illegal to use the higher wattage bulbs on our roads, the max has to be 55w. How they'd find out if you used anything higher I don't know. I've got Ring Xenon Max fitted in mine which are about the brightest you can fit and still be 55w.


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

*dim headlights when on dip*

Hi all, thanks very much for the replies.

KEV-if it was a bad earth would that not cause a voltage drop.

DAVY- thanks for that, I do have someone who will fit bulbs, but is 
that the problem.

ANDY-if 100w bulbs isnt the answer it lookes like mcpezza has
only way if sorting this.

MIKE-thanks for that Mike, the headlight units fitted are Hella and 
when I rang Hymer UK they said replacments where £269.

I will give the Hella place a ring tomorrow.
many thanks
Ken


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ken Hella will not supply a replacement light unit, as they only supply Hymer , i did try to get the inner of the two lights replaced in January this year
Hymer UK quoted £99 I went to Campirama and got one for 75euro


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*earth*

I have just had the same problem.

Was a very poor earth.

TM


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

many thanks will check that out
ken


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

mcpezza said:


> Hi
> 
> Our Hymer has the twin small round lamps. The dipped beam units have a projector lens which can deteriorate with age or use. My five year old Volvo V50 has similar lamps and the lenses turned opaque over the years. Had them changed a couple of months ago and the difference is amazing.
> 
> ...


I changed mine for £99 and £102. Took out the origional headlamp and noticed the inner silver had worn away, a temporary fix is chrome spray inside but the more permenant fix is listed below, or scrap yard for a Golf MK3

These are the updated part numbers from Hella for the Hymer round headlamps. Pictures on the below links. I was determined not to pay £400 to replace a pair of matching replacement headlamps ,I contacted Matthew at Hella put me in touch with Andrew page at Peterborough 01733340177 who sell them for only £102 & £99.99 retail inc vat depends on which side you need. Part numbers are same for Golf MK3 twin headlamps and also Mercedes ML450

http://www.hella.com/ePaper/Beleuchtung/Universalscheinwerfer/englisch/html/38.html

http://seekpart24.com/hella/insert-headlight-1bl006349011?c=701263&at=8707

http://seekpart24.com/hella/insert-headlight-1bl006349011?c=701263

Clear DE projector Headlight (outer lamp):
Hella PN: 1BL 006 349-011 
VW PN: 1H0 052 167 A (Golf MK3)
EAN 4082300048506 
Trade Numbers E1 7415

Clear Spotlight (inner lamp):
Hella PN: 1K2 006 147-051 
VW PN: 1H0 052 167 B (Golf MK3)
EAN 4082300048919 
Trade Numbers E1 34447
164

Andrew page Viking park. Peterborough. 01733340177

Jon,

I have a part number of 1BL 006 349-011. This is just for the module unit (dipped beam) including reflector. I have stock in Germany of this, I can order it in. For you to purchase this you would have to go through one of our dealers e.g Andrew Page. Give me a ring on 01295 225600 regarding local dealers near you.

Regards

Matthew Jarrett


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Bought some HID lights from the Newark MH show and these run at 23K volts and are still 55 W and these are LIGHTS. Stuff the rest.


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

I had had HID lights in my motorhome before and it has twice cost me fines. 200 Euros in France and was also fined in Nottingham The law is specific on vehicles in that they must be self levelling and have a headlamp washer, but i do agree HID lights are awsome


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok! Halfords lamps may be a bit more expensive but they do fit them Headlamps for you.
We recently had a Smart car with a dead headlamp bulb, Smart charge an hours labour to replace the headlamp bulb, Halfords charged £6 and it took them 10 minutes.
Alan


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

dikyenfo said:


> Bought some HID lights from the Newark MH show and these run at 23K volts and are still 55 W and these are LIGHTS. Stuff the rest.


got to agree as my fiat car from the factory as new never had lights you d want to go out at night with ....
On hid s for £35 its like driving in daylight :lol:


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

n4ked said:


> I had had HID lights in my motorhome before and it has twice cost me fines. 200 Euros in France and was also fined in Nottingham The law is specific on vehicles in that they must be self levelling and have a headlamp washer, but i do agree HID lights are awsome


I will dig out the origionals and scan them to place on here. French police show no mecy, they told me to change them on the spot or my vehicle would also be impounded. Me thinks they should all carry onions around their necks


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

n4ked said:


> mcpezza said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------

